# Aquarium Salt or Epsom Salt?



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

If you were only able to get ONE of these, which one would you pick? Remember, Aquarium treats external problems and Epsom treats internal. Which one? And why? I don't know which one's better, but maybe you guys know. It's even even when it comes to this, SO CHOOSE WISELY. It's a matter of life and death with your Betta's health. (Not really, just for this thread's POV)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If I could only buy one..It would be Epson salt (_magnesium sulfate_)-

Both aquarium salt (_sodium chloride_) and Epsom salt have the antibacterial/fungal properties.

And while I do like aquarium salt better for really bad cases of external parasites-like Ich or velvet-the Epsom salt will work for any secondary infection caused by any wounds they cause as they release/detach from their body-but won't do much for the parasite itself. 

With Bettas usually a 2 cup method will work for mild to mod cases anyway and you don't need either salt. 

Plus in a pinch I will use regular table salt-the amount of anti-caking ingredient generally isn't enough to cause a Betta a problem-it can be more problematic in sensitive fish however, and the Iodine is really Iodide and actually good for the Betta and other salt tolerant fish/inverts in small amount-its even in most fish foods and many different medications.

Bottom line...if I could only have one it would be Epsom salt....


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, I get it. So Epsom is better? I finally bought Epsom Salt and Giant yesterday, phew. Now I have Aquarium and Epsom.  I still need those Maracyns, Kanaplex, General Cure, Anti Parasite Fizz Tabs, etc. Next trip to Petsmart will be because of that.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've aquarium salted my way through some bonked scales and minor fin rot, so I wouldn't *not* have it. The salts are pretty much the cheapest things in the arsenal of betta remedies.

In the case of this thread, I'd have to ask...do we know what the life or death issue is? It seems like most of the things epsom is most helpful with have greater potential to be lethal faster than the things AQ salt is best to treat. So the epsom is probably more potentially lifesaving.

I have both. I got my IALs from Amy Lin last month. I just bought the two Maracyns so I have them available if I ever need them. Next on the fishy first aid kit acquisition list will be some of those Jungle Cure fizzy tabs.

Prepared is good


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

No, nothing about death or life, just figure of speech to make you answer. Lol
I need some IAL or Banana Leaves, too. It's gonna help me with breeding and all that. For health issues, too. Being prepared is awesome! Don't have to take a long time to go to the store.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

IMO/E...the number one medication is Fresh dechlorinated water from water changes and second best is the tannins-then the Epsom and aquarium salt.

I have found that getting the stress controlled first often is all that is needed for the immune response to kick in.

Biggest stress for fish-is water quality issues-this can be both too dirty or too clean-then extreme changes in temp and chemistry. Then you have water movement and space that can be a big stress factor with this species.

I personally don't recommend or use the OTC antibiotic/medications, however, I am not critical of those that do-But I have found that when they are not used properly that they can often cause more problems than help. They can also be ineffective with some extreme water chemistry related to pH, KH/GH. Over use can cause toxic issues and resistance-plus they not only kill the bad bacteria they can kill good bacteria that is keeping the bad bacteria controlled in the first place.
These products also have a shelf life and can expire as well as be useless if stored improper and light/photo sensitive.

Above all, prevention is the best method-but even with the best care/husbandry- our fish can still get sick or we buy them that way....


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Very informative, I only have worked with aquarium slat and have been thinking about getting some epsom salt. So thanks for the lesson on the difference between both


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Great information to know ! I brought Epson salt after reading some of the posts here about it and what all its used for, bloat being my main concern. But have never had to use it but good to know its here just in case.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I like epsom.. as far as I know, magnesium sulfate is no where near as damaging as sodium chloride to a fish.


----------

